# Newbie from Terre Haute Indiana



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk Valerie. Don't forget to say hello in the Ladies Section: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=11 Have fun here.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*Howdie Hoosier*

Welcome to this great community that we call AT.
Lots of information, shared knowledge, and friends we haven't shot with yet.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome, from one hoosier to another, welcome.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to AT!

Mitch


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to AT!

Mitch


----------



## amoore (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome! I'm a newbie here as well! In the short time that I've been a user, this site has been awesome! Hope your stay will go as well as mine has been!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome Valerie - nice to see another woman on here! We are WAY outnumbered lol. This place is great! Im new to archery myself and there is a wealth of information on here - enjoy!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome Valerie*

Bloomfield In. at the archers spot is a great place to shoot on saturday nites. Used to be a range in Dugger but i think he moved not sure where at yet. Was a shop and range in Sullivan In. Also that had some shoots not sure about it any more. Check with others in your local area and see if any thing is around ya there. Have fun and Practice Practice Practice.:wink: AC


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk there Valerie. We are happy to have ya. It was a pleasure havin' ya over here in Illinois shootin' with us. You are welcome back anytime girl. Post up and join in. There is alot of great people here with a large volume of knowledge. We hope we see ya back over here this week in Casey,Illinois for the leagues. Take care and welcome to ArcheryTalk. :welcome:


----------

